# Stimulansen onderweg?



## ThomasK

Wie in het leven onderweg is, kan in valkuilen trappen, over struikelblokken vallen, ... Gevaren te over onderweg, zo lijkt het wel.

Maar zijn er naast de *weg-gevaren* ook *weg-steuntjes* of zoiets? Biedt onze (levens-)weg ook spreekwoordelijke steuntjes onderweg, die ons extra energie geven, ons sneller laten evolueren??? Ik heb wat nagedacht, kom bij oases, maar die zijn toch niet van dezelfde "weg-aard", als kuilen en blokken. Rugwind?

Ik ben benieuwd naar zulke wegsteuntjes (en extra-weggevaren)!


----------



## bibibiben

Alleen twee schieten er mij te binnen: groen licht krijgen/geven, het sein op groen zetten.

Vergezocht: ruim baan voor iemand maken, een wegbereider zijn, met iemand overweg (betekende ooit: over de weg) kunnen.

Waarschijnlijk zijn er zo weinig voorbeelden te bedenken omdat mensen in het algemeen juist ontmoedigd moeten worden om over de weg te jakkeren? Wie weet.


----------



## ThomasK

Dank voor het meedenken. Opvallend: de voorbeelden zijn telkens niet met de weg zelf verbonden, maar met ingrepen van de mens... Wie zou dat willen ontmoedigen, vraag ik mij nog af: Jan met de pet, de publieke opinie?

Ik denk plots dat het iets eigen is aan de weg zelf dat hij het verkeer en snelheid (vaart...) mogelijk maakt, en dus zal de kern van de zaak vermoedelijk zijn dat mensen "zich een weg banen", denk ik, "baanbrekend werk" doen (en "ruim baan maken"), met andere woorden een weg aanleggen.

Of gaat het hier in wezen om een botsing van de menselijke wil (mobiliteit) en de onmacht, de tegenslag, een typisch aspect van het bestaan? En dan lijkt de onmacht het "marked" thema, en dus het interessantste; bij de normale toestand sta je  dan niet stil...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik denk inderdaad dat als er iets op of langs een weg wordt gezet, het doel ervan zelden zal zijn om de snelheid te verhogen. Want sneller gaan op de weg, dat doen mensen graag. Daartoe hoeven ze bijna nooit te worden aangemoedigd. Aan het verkeer ontleende uitdrukkingen zullen dus eerder te maken hebben met obstakels dan met 'snelheidsbevorderaars', denk ik zo.


----------



## peter887

'De wind mee hebben' is een positieve uitdrukking verbonden met het verkeer / onderweg zijn. 
In het verlengde daarvan zou je kunnen denken aan 'Het gaat hem/haar voor de wind.'


----------



## ThomasK

Dit is een goed idee, inderdaad: de wind in de zeilen hebben, enz., helpen echt wel om vaart te maken, ook al heeft dat dan niets met de weg zelf te maken...

@bibibiben:  mensen willen inderdaad spontaan sneller gaan, maar vaak zijn er zaken die hen remmen, dat valt het meest op, inderdaad. Anderzijds helpt alvast de *wind* in bepaalde gevallen, zoals gezegd. Misschien vinden we daar nog inspiratie.

En het Bijbelse "*Maak de paden recht*" helpt ook, maar dat sluit vermoedelijk aan bij "ruim baan", enz. Je eigen auto (en ... ?)  *stroomlijnen *kan ook helpen, denk ik plots. Misschien kunnen we nog in die richting zoeken...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Grappig in dit verband is dat bergafwaarts rijden lekker moeiteloos gaat, maar dat het toch geen goed nieuws is als het bergafwaarts met je gaat.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, opvallend! Het pad *effenen* helpt wel, zit ik te denken. Misschien ook het pad/ ... _verbreden_ (of is dat weer "ruim baan maken"?).

En een *olifantenpad* past misschien in deze rij: "Een olifantenpad of olifantenpaadje (Frans: _chemin de l’âne_, Engels: _Desire Line_ of _Desire Path_, Duits: _Trampelpfad_), soms ook wel "afstekertje" genoemd" (Wikipedia) ontstaat vanzelf als mensen hoeken willen afsnijden. Het wordt soms ook als metafoor gebruikt, maar ik doe het niet. Vind het wel een leuke vondst!


----------

